# The Age of Adaline Arriving on Digital HD August 25 and Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD September 8 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Blake Lively (TV's "Gossip Girl"), Michiel Huisman (HBO's "Game of Thrones") andKathy Baker (Edward Scissorhands) along with Academy Award® nomineeHarrison Ford (Best Actor, Witness, 1985)and Academy Award® winner Ellen Burstyn (Best Actress, Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore,1974) star in the unforgettable tale, The Age of Adaline, arriving on Digital HD August 25, On Demand September 4 and on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) September 8 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. Set in stunning San Francisco, the film follows a woman through the years as the world around her changes, yet she remains the same.



Blake Lively is captivating as Adaline, a 29-year-old who survives a near-death experience and from that day on, never grows older. Adaline guards her secret and her heart for eight decades until a charming philanthropist (Michiel Huisman) and his parents (Harrison Ford and Kathy Baker) force Adaline to confront her destiny in this unforgettable tale about the timeless power of love.



The "sweeping romance" (Los Angeles Times), comes with enchanting bonus materials including deleted scenes, "A Love Story for the Ages" and "Style Throughout the Ages" featurettes, audio commentary with the director and a look at how filmmakers found their young Harrison Ford with online sensation Anthony Ingruber. The Blu-ray is encoded in Dolby TrueHD and features a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack, which delivers captivating sound that places and moves audio anywhere in the room, including overhead, to bring entertainment alive all around the audience. The Age of Adaline will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD for the suggested retail price of $39.99 and $29.95, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

Audio Commentary with Director Lee Toland Krieger
"A Love Story for the Ages" featurette
"Style Throughout the Ages" featurette
"Discovering Young Harrison Ford: Anthony Ingruber, An Online Sensation" featurette
Deleted Scenes







PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015

Title Copyright: Age of Adaline TM & © 2015 Lakeshore Entertainment Group LLC, Kimmel Distribution, LLC and Lions Gate Films Inc. Artwork & Supplementary Materials© 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Type: Theatrical Release

Rating: PG-13 for a suggestive comment.

Genre: Romance, Drama

Blu-ray Closed Captioned: English SDH

DVD Closed Captioned: English

Subtitles: English and Spanish Subtitles

Feature Run Time: 113 minutes

Blu-rayFormat: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

Blu-rayAudio Status: English Dolby Atmos (Dolby TrueHD compatible), Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English Descriptive Audio

DVD Audio Status: English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English Descriptive Audio​


----------

